# Gaps in work history in PR application allowed?



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Are you allowed gaps in Employment history section of the online application for PR through FSW, Express Entry?
I know in the Personal History section, we cannot leave any gaps in time, and have to account for everything in the past 10 years. 
But I guess its okay to have gaps in our Work History section? (i've left out a short bit of my employment from Nov 2003-Feb 2004 because I cant get a reference letter since the company I worked with no longer exists). The only thing I have for that is an email from the company that bought it over saying they don't hold records. But apart from that, I don't have anything else to show for this time.
Should I just leave it out completely or just put it in, and show the email as proof, but with that I don't have any information like salary/ hours worked etc.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Put that company in and include the email as evidence.


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for your advice colchar. I was hoping to take the easy option of just leaving it out. Do you know if you're allowed gaps in time in the Work History section of the application (applying through FSW after an ITA). It states no gaps in Personal History section, but doesn't mention this in Work History section. But I have heard people say make sure not to leave any gaps? I'm not sure if they're referring to just the Personal History section or to both.


----------



## Gladitsover (Jun 15, 2013)

Better to leave it in and show the email, leaving it out would amount to false information which could turn around and bite you later on.


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah I decided to leave it in and include the email from the company that bought it over to show some evidence that its true. At least I guess it doesn't leave a chunk of time where I look as if I wasn't doing anything and trying to explain that to CIC.


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

*gaps in career history*

Hi there,

This issue is very critical for me.. i have long gaps and multiple offices in my career history.
Can anyone suggest if i would have to give details of each of the office i have worked with..
i am not able to get employment proofs from all the companies i have worked for.

please suggest


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

I gave details of the different places I worked in. For those I couldn't get proof of employment for, I wrote a letter of explanation to say why I couldn't get one, with the details of the company and attached any other information I had which might help, like end of tax year reports or any payslips or any emails/ correspondence with the company to show I tried.


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

little.miss said:


> I gave details of the different places I worked in. For those I couldn't get proof of employment for, I wrote a letter of explanation to say why I couldn't get one, with the details of the company and attached any other information I had which might help, like end of tax year reports or any payslips or any emails/ correspondence with the company to show I tried.


Glad to hear that. Could you please tell me if you succeeded in the same.. i mean could you still manage to get the PR without any hassle. I am extremely unsure if they would be considering my case or not. I am about to hire a consultant for me here in INDIA for the PR visa. I would be spending more than 4700 USD for the same and i do not want to be in a condition after 6 months that my application is rejected due to such gaps. That would mean total loss of 4700 USD. 

Just a parallel query, do the embassy verification also take the previous employers opinion about us??.. i mean if an employer gives negative feedback about us, does it matter anything to the immigration rules of CANADA.. i had a dispute with my previous employer and I am in a worry that the same would come back to bite me when employer/employemt verification commences.


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

I've just submitted my application recently. 

I didn't use a consultant for my application, since you'd still be doing all the work of gathering all your documents anyway. There were many things I didn't know, but being on these forums have been really helpful since there are many people who've been though the process and have good experience of it to advise. I think if your application is straightforward, then you can do it without having to hire a consultant and save yourself money.

The employer reference letters are only factual, so theres no requirement for them to write a personal reference for you, just the facts of what CIC are looking for. You can provide your employers with a template which you can prepare beforehand and send it to them to complete the details, which might make things easier for you and for them.


----------



## vishal7 (Nov 13, 2015)

little.miss said:


> I've just submitted my application recently.
> 
> I didn't use a consultant for my application, since you'd still be doing all the work of gathering all your documents anyway. There were many things I didn't know, but being on these forums have been really helpful since there are many people who've been though the process and have good experience of it to advise. I think if your application is straightforward, then you can do it without having to hire a consultant and save yourself money.
> 
> The employer reference letters are only factual, so theres no requirement for them to write a personal reference for you, just the facts of what CIC are looking for. You can provide your employers with a template which you can prepare beforehand and send it to them to complete the details, which might make things easier for you and for them.


Hi little.miss,

Thanks for your reply. I wanted to know if there is any specific template for the one you wrote about. If there is and you have it please share the same. I am in parallel trying to find out about other relevant documents required by CIC for PR.

Thanks in advance


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Vishal7, I've not got a specific template, but I more or less wrote out the requirements that CIC are looking for - you details, job title, hours worked, dates, job description etc, and then sent it onto my employers for them to read over, approve of and sign. In that way hopefully they won't miss out any information that you need on the letter.


----------

